# Is this Dropsy?



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

I just downsized from a 55 gallon to a 29 gallon. The new tank is a little overstocked at the moment because of the change, but a friend will be taking some of the fish in just a few days.

My giant danio has been getting quite fat, and I thought it was just because it is an adolescent and is still growing. Now that it is in the new tank, I can see that the stomach is severely bloated and the scales are sticking out from the body like a pinecone. I will attach a photo. The upside-down image is his reflection at the top of the water. He is also beginning to swim slower and slower, but aside from this and his appearance all seems well. He eats like a pig! Is this dropsy?

Tank parameters: ammonia 0ppm, nitrite 0ppm, nitrate 10-15ppm. Inhabitants are 1 giant danio, 4 zebra danios, 3 neon tetras, 4 black widow tetras, 3 cories, 1 swordtail, 1 juvenile Angel, 2 red-eyed tetras, and 1 female betta. All get along swimmingly, so the problem should not be due to fighting. 

Could stress be a factor?

Is there anything to be done for the fish? I have heard that dropsy is nearly incurable. Does the fish need to be in a hospital tank? Until this point I have found moving the sick fishes to be so rough on them that it actually finishes them off rather than aids in healing. Could adding a bit of salt help at all? What about raising the tank temp (it is currently about 78 degrees)?

Thanks for your help - this is a favorite fish as my husband bought him for me for Mother's Day.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That's dropsy and there really is little or no cure at all. Fish must be isolated. Poor water quality, stress, bacterial infections, damaged organs and internal parasites are often causes of dropsy. We do not know what exactly may have caused it however there have been cases where epsom salts were known to work. You might try that one.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Yep, sounds like the old dropwy thing to me, too. Sorry, but any meds will either cure 'em or kill 'em.


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

Is dropsy contagious? I've been told it isn't, but I am not sure I want to risk the health of the other inhabitants. Also, is it possible for his body to explode before he dies? He's awfully large, and expanding by the day. I really don't want his insides to become his outsides.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Julie's Julies said:


> Is dropsy contagious? I've been told it isn't, but I am not sure I want to risk the health of the other inhabitants. Also, is it possible for his body to explode before he dies? He's awfully large, and expanding by the day. I really don't want his insides to become his outsides.


It isn't but if the fish dies, it must be removed _immediately_. Not knowing the exact cause and if the fish cannibalize the corpse, chances are they may get dropsy as well if this is bacterial infection.

He cannot explode. He will simply continue to suffer from it as long as he is alive. If you think you may not be able to treat it, euthanasia is the only solution. At any rate, I am quite doubtful it'll really recover because it seems at the stage where scales are already protruding, the fish cannot easily recover anymore. His internal organs will not appear on the outside. If I were you, consider euthanasia.


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes, we think we'll euthanize him. I feel really bad, but I think leaving him in that condition is even more cruel. Thank you for all the advice and suggestions.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry about that.


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

He's gone. I think it was for the best, though. I'll get another giant danio after I have more space in the tank.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry to read that.


----------

